# Active Autowerke Completes Level 1 SC kit & Customer Dyno's Custom Race Gas Map*VIDS*



## ActiveAutowerke (Apr 19, 2006)

*Active Autowerke Completes Level 1 SC kit & Customer Dyno's Custom Race Gas Map*VIDS**

Hello Board,

Here are a few pics of a customers car who took advantage of our E46 M3 $7500 Supercharger kit sale.











































Here is a vid from another customer. He has a custom race gas map. The vid contains footage of a stock E46 M3, CSL M3 and his car with our Active Autowerke Supercharger kit. 
The customer is located in Australia.


----------



## sdiver68 (Nov 1, 2006)

OK, is it faster or slower than a 335i AA Xede/Exhaust? 1/4th trap speed?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2007)

i have a e36 320i 6cylinder cabriolet i was wonderin if u do supercharger kits for them if so what horsepowedr gains can i expect to acheive can u also tell me a price and how much hassle is involved in fitting one does it need ecu,clutch,gearbox upgrade or rolling road setup


----------



## ActiveAutowerke (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry but we do not have an upgrade for thE36 320I model.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Active Autowerke,

Can your level 2 e36 m3 twin screw supercharger kit be used with a 328?

http://www.activeautowerke.com/viewproduct.aspx?id=Product22A

If not is there another twin screw option for the 328?

If it can be used is there any engine preparation that you recommend prior to installation?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 12, 2007)

FYI here is ActiveAutoWerke's response:



activeautowerke said:


> hello,
> 
> we did not design a kit for the e36 328, although the hardware would work just fine. We did not develop software for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## shointake (Aug 4, 2008)

2001 330i KIT?


----------

